# Sea Food Fest



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

Come join us at the Matagorda Seafood Fest on Saturday, March 26th, at Matagorda's Volunteer Fireman's Hall. Doors open at 2:00. Fried seafood plates, made of fresh Matagorda shrimp and oysters with sides will be served from 3:00 - 7:00 for $12. You'll be entertained with live music, horseshoe contests, a raffle, chances to win a pool table, an oyster on the half shell bar, a silent auction, and oyster contests, both with cash prizes for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place. The first two oyster eating contests (one for women, one for men) start at 4:00. The entry fee is $20 and must be paid prior to the event. Following will be an oyster shucking contest (one for women another for men) with a $10 entry fee. Nonfood vendors may set up booths for free, but must register before March 24th! All proceeds go to a Matagorda School fund created so that we continue to meet the educational needs of PreK-8th grade students. Call 979-863-7693 for additional information. For after school hours, contact Gina Treybig at 979-241-1534 or Susan Phillips at 979-943-6307. Come join us in helping our youth today for a brighter future tomorrow.


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

Thanks to the folks that made it down yesterday!


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

who went how was the food


----------



## Capt. Carman (Jun 5, 2007)

*Matagorda Seafood Festival*

It was a great day for all !

Food was fantastic, drinks were ice cold, the weather was perfect.

Thanks to all the volunteers who made this event fun for all !

CC


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for the comeback


----------

